# Obama Disapproval Rating Hits New High



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Poll: Obama Disapproval Rating Hits New High



Obama's disapproval rating hits 50 percent 
for the first time since he took office, according 
to new poll

*Emails Show Solyndra Pestering Feds Over Loan*
*OPINION: 'Solargate' No Accident*
*White House Defends Obama Aide*
*YOU DECIDE: **Should Justice Appoint a Special Prosecutor?*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't ya just hate saying I told you so to so many people.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I smell a special prosecutor for the Solyndra mess!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well there are some people that still are drinking the ObamaAid. I saw a Obama 2012 Picket sign on some guys lawn today on Rte 58 In Abington. Made me want to puke.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I think the election will be closer than you think.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> I think the election will be closer than you think.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


Most of the Republican field is totally unelectable or just batshit insane, Obama will be re-elected because his opponents are terrible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Lolwut? It's funny. We all thought that about Obama. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd bet money his "dis-approval"rating has never been under 98% on MC's


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

5-0 said:


> Lolwut? It's funny. We all thought that about Obama.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


McCain and Palin had a snowball's chance in hell of ever winning.

Rick Perry supports giving illegals in-state tuition, he executes innocent people. Romney is like the Al Gore of Republicans, Bachmann is batshit bonkers, Herman Cain is a pizza CEO, the rest aren't even worth discussing.

Ron Paul is the only one that should get elected, but neo-cons hate him so that won't happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

RP has just as much batshit lunacy in his closet. Kool aide comes in all flavors apparantly.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

5-0 said:


> RP has just as much batshit lunacy in his closet. Kool aide comes in all flavors apparantly.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


He does, like the whole racist Ron Paul Newsletter he supposedly didn't write. Or that his son Rand goes to Tea Party rallies that sell Nazi/*********** shirts, etc.

But who the hell out of that gaggle of nuts even has a chance? Romney is milquetoast, but probably the most palatable to the public.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Mmmmmm...... Grape flavor. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

ImperialGuard said:


> Ron Paul is the only one that should get elected, but neo-cons hate him so that won't happen.


Ah, I knew it was only a matter of time before you threw that old NPR hippie buzz word out there...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Killjoy said:


> I smell a special prosecutor for the Solyndra mess!


The Messiah would probably just pull a Nixon and fire him.



ImperialGuard said:


> Rick Perry supports giving illegals in-state tuition, he executes innocent people. Romney is like the Al Gore of Republicans, Bachmann is batshit bonkers, Herman Cain is a pizza CEO, the rest aren't even worth discussing.


Right, and in 1980, Ronald Reagan was a senile old B-movie star.

Keep underestimating the Republicans....whoever the nominee, he/she is going to hand Obama his lunch in the general election.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Keep underestimating the Republicans....whoever the nominee, he/she is going to hand Obama his lunch in the general election.


I like your optimism and I hope to hell you're right, but the last gubernatorial election here proved showed that there are sheeples in hiding everywhere, especially in the big cities.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> I like your optimism and I hope to hell you're right, but the last gubernatorial election here proved showed that there are sheeples in hiding everywhere, especially in the big cities.


G.W. Bush lost most of the big cities in 2004, and still won the election.

Even though I was only 15 at the time, I vividly remember the 1980 election, and this is a virtual repeat, with the main difference being that Obama is even more incompetent than Carter. Back then, there was a big Republican field in the beginning, with 2 main contenders emerging (Reagan and G.H.W. Bush), both of whom were ridiculed and discounted by the liberal media. Reagan, as mentioned, for being a senile B-movie actor, and there were all sorts of crazy conspiracy theories about Bush being a former CIA Director.

I'm not predicting a landslide, but I do think the Republican nominee will win by a comfortable margin.


----------

